# Bad taste upon relight



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been smoking my pipe when I go out on errands. I find that when I relight my pipe after letting it set in my car, 20-30 mins, it tastes really bad. Is there something I should be doing when I relight it or when I set it down that I'm not?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I knock the ash out but sometimes, depending on the blend, I don't achieve the original taste. I also run a pipe cleaner down the stem to catch any spit residue that may drain to the bowl when sitting.
Sometimes you just have to dump whats left and start over.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely use a pipe cleaner. I seldom try after 45 minutes or so. You probably have less time in a vehicle during summer. You may also over-smoking it because you are doing it during a new activity and the tobacco is drying out faster. I find that when I smoke my pipe during different (than normal) activities I lose my normal rhythm.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

A cigar tastes nasty if it is revisited,
but I think a pipe is just as good or better.
Some people DGT on purpose.

What are you smoking?


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

It could depends on the blend, some just don't sit well. Mainly I'd just be sure to run a pipe cleaner through, then maybe put another clean one in there to soak up anything else that condenses while it sits.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I only ever had this happen with Orlick's Golden Slices. Most other tobaccos are fine though. Although Irish flake I will say gets spicier if you let it sit over night. Still a great smoke though, my fav.

what does it taste like apoun relight? it could be the ash, or maybe something else.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

All ash aside I don't have much luck relighting after setting a pipe down if it has burned through more than half the bowl. I hate to dump but sometimes I do.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I've always noticed an ashy taste upon relighting a pipe which has been sitting for a while, but the flavour always comes back to what it was before.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

It was bad with Devil's Holiday today and I'm not sure what I was smoking last time. I think I drool a lot in the pipe if I smoke while driving, major gurgling. I don't have the pipe in my mouth as much if I'm just relaxing. 

Still getting the hang of this thing. I can't smoke yet without getting the pipe really hot.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr Flibble said:


> It was bad with Devil's Holiday today and I'm not sure what I was smoking last time. I think I drool a lot in the pipe if I smoke while driving, major gurgling. I don't have the pipe in my mouth as much if I'm just relaxing.
> 
> Still getting the hang of this thing. I can't smoke yet without getting the pipe really hot.


There is much to be said for the around-town-20-minute-cob-in-the-car.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've had the same thing happen, usually after half the bowl, when it's mostly ash. I also think it happens with me if I use a different lighter, as if I use a soft butane, then go to a Bic lighter or something it always seems to taste different as well. Especially if the tobac/dottle is soggy near the bottom.

Oh, and as I just said in another thread, Mr Moo has some great advice!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Anecdotal note: there was a MM Great Dane egg in the car this evening with the remains of last nights interrupted smoke mooshed in the bottom of the bowl - a dozen or so puffs worth. Normally I would have 86'ed it but in the interest of science I tamped it down and fired it up. 24-hours after it went out the Exhaused Rooster smoked just like yesterday. I rarely relight to discover a sour bowl. Whatever that means. 

No taste in my mouth, either?


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> All ash aside I don't have much luck relighting after setting a pipe down if it has burned through more than half the bowl. I hate to dump but sometimes I do.


Hmmm. This is the second thread in a row where I've agreed with MH. I'm not trying to copy you, honestly!

In all seriousness, if you don't find that DGT'ing works for you, like it doesn't for me then just dump and start over. You may find that there are some blends out there - mainly virginias apparently - that DGT better than others. I've yet to find one where I've liked the taste of it DGT'd but that's just me.

Try dumping the top layer of ash and starting over. If this doesn't work, DGT'ing probably isn't for this blend (for you, anyway).


----------

